# Death of a New Jersey bodybuilder Derrick Whitsett



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

Sad to report an old acquantance of mine has passed away.  His name is Derrick Whitsett. He was a New Jersey Bodybuilder whom I've trained next to and from time to time at Mans World Gym in New Jersey.  He was such a good kid when I knew him. He was very modest and quiet and a very nice person.  My thoughts and prayers go out to his family.  Rest in peace Derrick, bodybuilding lost a true gentlemen and we lost a wonderful human being.   


http://www.getbig.com/news/2004-01/040125whitsett.htm


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2004)

Thats shitty... sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

He wasn't really a friend not that I wouldn't have him as such but we were only acquaintences.  he was soo quiet all the time and hard to get really close to.  I just remember how polite he always was to everyone.  Then again he was only just starting out in compitition and a bit younger then me and my gym rat buddys.  I suppose he may have felt like the new kid on the block.  Maybe he was just shy.  But as the years went by he got bigger and bigger and he was so good that as you read in the article, he went pro.  Just sad.


----------



## Flex (Feb 2, 2004)

That sucks. 

Sorry about that bro. Its never easy to lose someone that has meant even the slightest something in your life.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 2, 2004)

It's just sad to loose "good" people.  There are a few I wouldn't miss but a friend of mine here at work knew Derek really well and said he was still the same as when I knew him way back when.  The guy at work here  in fact told me about his death and the link to that site otherwise I'd probably have never known.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 2, 2004)

Man that's scary.  I went through the bloodclot thing last year.  Very scary, and you can be gone in a heartbeat...literally.  My sympathy to his family.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey B/O again I must thank you for your backing me up once again in the Janet Jackson thread.  Your a good friend bro.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Feb 3, 2004)

Just expressing my thoughts on the issue man.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Oh my how sad this is!!!  
My sympathy goes out to his family and friends!!!


----------



## John H. (Feb 3, 2004)

I am sincerely sorry to hear about his death. I always liked him - althought I did not know him personally I did hear he was a damn good Guy! What a loss!!!!!!!!!!! This world NEEDS GOOD MEN!!!!! May he rest in peace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Take Care, John H.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 7, 2004)

The really sad part is that he suffered other illnesses prior to this several years ago.  Don't quote me on this but it was either heart related or a stroke. Maybe even both.  but I may be way off.  Regardless it was life threatening and he beat it.  Then THIS!  A fuqing mugging takes him down.   Who would be so dumb to attack a built  ass guy like that!  Must have been a gang.. bunch of cowards.


----------



## John H. (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> The really sad part is that he suffered other illnesses prior to this several years ago.  Don't quote me on this but it was either heart related or a stroke. Maybe even both.  but I may be way off.  Regardless it was life threatening and he beat it.  Then THIS!  A fuqing mugging takes him down.   Who would be so dumb to attack a built  ass guy like that!  Must have been a gang.. bunch of cowards.



Hi Firestorm. It had to be more than one person because he was so incredibly and perfectly built. No one person could have done that too him I would think. How incredibly tragic for this to happen.... The cruelty of some Men....  Take Care, John H.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like they could bring murder charges on someone to me.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by John H. *_
> Hi Firestorm. It had to be more than one person because he was so incredibly and perfectly built. No one person could have done that too him I would think. How incredibly tragic for this to happen.... The cruelty of some Men....  Take Care, John H.



Well, even though he was "incredibly built" he could EASILY be taken down by one man.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 9, 2004)

yes and yes to both those posts.
Problem is I don't know the details regarding the attact.  I don't know if they/he were caught.
***888

I agree a built person can be taken down easily but statistics show that muggers "usually" choose easier targets.   Women at malls with children, women in general,  elderly, Nerdy guys  etc.  It's rare that a 240 or bigger bodybuilder is mugged.  He may have know the assailant(s).  I don't know.


----------

